# Spoonerisms



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Door's pet.
High mouse.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Shed beets. Pet wig.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

George M. Steinbrenner III, the late New York Yankees owner, once responded to a question by allegedly saying, 'I majored in English_ and there's nothing about Sheats and Kelley that I don't know_...' :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

All depends on the context

Block of flats - flock of bats

Cat flap - flat cap

Some of the master's efforts are superb as in his comment to one of his tutees: "you have tasted the whole worm and must leave by the town drain."


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Taggart said:


> All depends on the context
> 
> Block of flats - flock of bats
> 
> ...


You have hissed all my mystery lectures.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Other standard spoonerisms: 'He dealt him a blushing crow' and 'it's easy to spend a pleasant summer afternoon with a well-boiled icicle'. 

This afternoon I was telling Taggart the reason why my mother's watch had stopped - 'Mum's batch needs a new watterie.'


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Big fan of Spoonerisms (and Seinfeld , great quote E.G., I'll try to find it on YT. We've just had the last episode on Comedy Central. Must buy the full set to get my Seinfeld-fix whenever I want it)

Used to "invent" them as a kid, on long cartrips on holiday, later, as a languagestudent, found a few dirty ones from "Battus", Hugo Brandt Corstius, a Dutch professor in linguistics. Won't work on an English forum, but the Dutchies here will get them : "in de karige hut van de vissersvrouw stond een prul van een ledikant" 

One fitting for classical music, not a proper Spoonerism I think, but anyways : Tease my ears (Mozart KV 281 atm doing just that)

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

More a malapropism (which is also fun) than a spoonerism, I once had a lady tell me she was being misconscrewed.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Weston said:


> More a malapropism (which is also fun) than a spoonerism, I once had a lady tell me she was being misconscrewed.


That really would have flustrated me.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

My godmother was a real Mrs Malaprop! My dad was at work when my mum was having me. Because I was overdue the doctor said he would' have to Induce the birth' immediately My godmother phoned my dad at work in a panic and said "You'll huve tae come tae Huspital quick, the Doctors ur seducing yer wife!" That one did the rounds in Govan General Hospital* for many years! Foonerisms are spun though oose them yoften


* Hospital in Glagow.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was eight years old and had to take gentian violet for ulcers on my tongue, my teacher asked me as a joke if I'd swallowed a bottle of ink. I told him very earnestly, 'No - this is medicine, because I have an ousel in my mouth.'


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Does this qualify? During the first Gulf War, my then 5 year old son came home from school and told us that his teacher told them that "President Bush was sending the G.I. Joes to Soggy Aromia".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My very young daughter went crazy over these. We'd be driving along, and she'd call out, "Look! A pelephone toll" or "Careful, we're in a zeed spone!"


----------

